# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Süd Thailand > Veranstaltungen >  Meteorensturm am 17. auf 18.11.2009

## Bagsida

*Meteorensturm am 17. auf 18.11.2009*

In der Nacht vom 17. auf 18.11.2009 soll kurz nach Mitternacht von Phuket aus ein besonders starker Meteorensturm von bis zu 1.000 Objekten pro Stunde zu sehen sein.

Es handelt sich dabei um einen*Leoniden-Meteorensturm* , der auch mit unbewaffneten Auge sichtbar sein soll.

Siehe u.a. auch *StarDate-Online* und *Phuket-Gazette* 

Bagsida

----------


## Bagsida

Leider war nichts zu sehen   ::

----------


## wein4tler

Bei uns in Österreich war auch der Himmel von Wolken bedeckt. Na dann halt nicht.

----------

